# 4u2sm0kes Dry Ice Hash



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello friends of the passion...I thought I would share how I do dry ice extraction...this method IMO  is way easier than Bubble ice...


I use a gallon 220 micron bubble bag..a gallon tuppaware container...I put around an ounce or two in the container..I than put the dry ice in.( I like to bust it up as it is huge block)..place the bag over the container and turn upside down and shake..shake for no more than 2 minutes....and be sure shake over a mirror or something easy to clean up hash..I now use panda film like a table cloth on kitchen table...anywho I hope this helps some folks out

take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks sweet 4u

Some day I will need to try this method.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 11, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks 4U.  I made some yesterday.  Mine does not look as light as yours, but it smoked well.


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 12, 2013)

that looks easy to do, I will try this method when I can


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

*Hempgoddess*..I think yours was greener because ya mixed the finished product all togather...Ive also found that like bubble hash...the more trichomed the product..the tanner the end product...just my thoughts

*Skullcandy*....collect and save your trim...stay away from buds..if ya use small buds..be sure chop up...and please let us know how it turns out or if we can help...

take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 12, 2013)

looks good 4U has is going to be my next adventure i will have to give your method a try it looks so simple

how long can you keep the clipping before using them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> looks good 4U has is going to be my next adventure i will have to give your method a try it looks so simple
> 
> how long can you keep the clipping before using them?



I save the trim from manicureing and keep in a topaware canister untill its full..I had some trim and buds from last summer in vaccumed bag and made DryHAsh and turned out nice....I think this would be great if the buds get over dried as well...Ive also found that if ya place the material in freezer for a spell it helps..

thanks for stopping by *DarkHorse* 

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

This here look a might complicated fur this old bush guy reckon I like to watch but stick to me grows dry and pipe method reckon till I die 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

BWD, it is super simple to make this and bags are quite inexpensive on e-bay.  I feel sick every time I think about all the trim (potential hash) that I threw away over the years.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 24, 2013)

I saved all of my sugar leaf thinking my crop might fail and that's what I would be smoking. The guy at my hydro store gave me a bag and told me what to do -- now I have a couple of ozs of some pretty fine kief. It is real easy -- fun even, and when you mix it with some nice bud it really has a kick to it -- I'm loving my dry ice hash. I had to do something with it. My freezer was so full of leaf I couldn't put food in there anymore, lol.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 24, 2013)

oops -- wrong pic


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> BWD, it is super simple to make this and bags are quite inexpensive on e-bay. I feel sick every time I think about all the trim (potential hash) that I threw away over the years.


 

Naaa much bliged the pep talk THG  I thought once be tryin some pilgrems idea of usein that there rubbin alcohol to be makin this here hash stuff and thought I was on to somethin til I lit smoke and blew me eyebrows and half me beard off!!! Went to cabin still smolderin wife thought I be usein gas to light fire gain and thats what I let her believe this day. Eyebrows and beard back and aims to keepm  that way 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2013)

:rofl:

*BWD*....you supose to let the alcohol evap first....

this is great stuff to top the bowl like *Hemper *said:aok:...I have  a nice stash of bubble hash and will now only make bubbble with outdoor crops..Happy Smoking everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> *BWD*....you supose to let the alcohol evap first....
> 
> this is great stuff to top the bowl like *Hemper *said:aok:...I have a nice stash of bubble hash and will now only make bubbble with outdoor crops..Happy Smoking everyone:bolt::bong:


 

Nope aint goin back to the chemstry exsperments gone wrong pilgrem Like I said I dont smolder or smoke after that one took week to get me sight back in me right eye too  I just gunna grow and stuff pouch and pipe reckon be much safer this old bushman.

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Smoke how much hash do you get out of a couple oz of trim? I love the dry ice hash. I make some every chance I get. To me it is the easiest way to make morroccan style hash.  

I use parchment paper as it is pretty easy to work with and the hash doesn't stick to it. In fact I don't think anything sticks to Parchment paper.  

If you like a nice pain relieving body stone, try eating some of the dry hash on an empty stomach. It takes a bit longer to get into your system but it lasts considerably longer and relieves body pain very well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

:ciao:  *Hush*

it depends on the strain...IMO..you get more with a plant with lots trichs..and I aint ever checked..ill do that next run:aok:  

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah I keep meaning to weigh my trim before making hash but I forget every time. I am averaging about 30grams though of nice quality hash when its done.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you dry your trim or freeze it wet 4U?

it looks dry but i figured its always good to ask.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah  *Iron*...DRY...we use the manicure trim...ya know after the buds been in the Brown bag..my girl makes them look good...I do  all the prior trim removeing .crap...and if they have trichs ..they stay for the trim bag:aok:...I started to keep it seperated by strain now in baggies...the baggies then go into a tuppaware container like the one I use for this...I only put in freezer an hour befor making hash,  not forever like bubble..

*Hushhpuppy*....We been just saving the trim and when my gallon was filled I buy the ice...the next run Ill weigh out the trim...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks brother, gonna try this out very soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 26, 2013)

I found that it is easier for me when the trim is quite dry. If it is moist then it tends to clog up my screens with frozen water. I also found that it works best if done in a cool dry place with no wind. Make sure to hold the bucket/screen within a foot of the catch paper/mirror/glass so that you don't sling kief all over the place. I did that at home and had fine kief dust all over everything and my wife had a fit.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 27, 2013)

One more question here, using a 220 micron you dont find you get too much leaf matter in the kief?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2013)

Dont seem to me I do...I only "shake"  for 1 minute now for each turn..then toss and refill...I can try use like a 75micron  and see  but the 220 seems to work well enough...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome brother, appreciate the info.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I missed anwering back on this. I have 2 160micron bags that I bought from WackyWilly's.com, they work really well. I shake mine for about 2-3 minutes depending on how much I have in my bucket at a time. I get a little bit of leaf matter but its very little.


----------

